# Best use of flautando IYO



## mrpoodestump (May 8, 2018)

Recently I've been fascinated with the technique, I'm wonder what piece in your opinion has used it the best, i'd love to listen. Cheers


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

As one might expect, Debussy makes excellent use of the technique. Examples can be found in the Sonata for Cello and Piano (Mvt. 2, Presque Lent (mm. 48-51), Prelude to The Afternoon of a Faun (mm. 11-14 & mm. 94-95) and in Pelléas et Mélisande.


----------

